# D90 error?????



## Viscon (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello All,

My D90 has been acting up. I shot the Blue Angels this weekend in FortWorth and it constantly gave me an error message. The camera would freeze up and I would be able to clear the error by pushing the shutter button several times. It would work for 15 or 20 shots and then freeze up again with the same error message. It was pretty aggravating to say the least especially since I paid money to be in the photo pit. 

I switched out lenses, memory cards, batteries with the same results. This is my first camera and I saved up for it because of it's reputation as a solid error free camera. I hope I didn't get a lemon. 

I'm going to take it to the shop where I bought it later in the week and I think it's still under warranty. Only had it for 4 months. Just wandering if any of you have had the same problem and what was the cause.

Thanks


----------



## david_d_lindner (Nov 2, 2010)

What was the error message you were getting?


----------



## Viscon (Nov 2, 2010)

It just displayed "Err" in the monochrome display.


----------



## ghpham (Nov 2, 2010)

Anything other than just "Err"? Make sure your lens are on tight.


----------



## sean7488 (Nov 2, 2010)

you can always call nikon's 24/7 tech support


----------



## KmH (Nov 3, 2010)

Page 256 of your Nikon D90 Owners Manual says that the error code *Err*, when blinking, means:

*Problem* - Camera malfunction

*Solution* - Release shutter. If error persists or appears frequently, consult Nikon-authorized service representative.

Your D90 is an example of mass-produced, consumer electronics, and some # of *all* consumer electronics will fail during the warranty period, which is why they have a warranty.

Returning to the store where you bought it is definately the next step. :thumbup:


----------

